# Ideal rider bodyshape?



## Governor (13 August 2008)

I was listening to the Olympic commentary of the swimming the other day and they were discussing the ideal body shape/type of swimmers. They agreed it was a long body and short legs and it lead me to think what is the ideal for a rider.

I would have assumed long legs and a shorter body (for low centre of gravity)? Though there isn't much of a pattern if you look at our Olympic (and top) riders.

Any thoughts?!


----------



## kirstyhen (13 August 2008)

It depends on the discipline. 
Ie. Tall, long legged for Dressage, and short for jumping.
There is a study of body shape suited to particular sports, but I can't remember for the life of me what it is!! My old lecturer used to be qualified in it.


----------



## Rachel_M (14 August 2008)

I am just over 5ft tall myself, and as you imagine I do not have the longest of legs, but I find balancing on a horse no problem- It is just getting larger horses to to listen to my leg aids that can be hard work.

That could be solely an individual circumstance but that is the way it works for me.


----------



## Partoow (14 August 2008)

When teaching riders i find the thing that causes most difficulty for a rider is not so much the leg length but the arm length.
Short arms make things difficult when it comes to the rein length and body position. Add to this big boobs and its very hard to keep the upper body alignment.
Long backed riders also struggle i think at times as the tend to arch the back and find it more difficult to keep the belly button to the spine so the the core muscles create stability.
Think the long legs thing is a myth as is strength in the legs. It about timing and balance and that is one of the reasons equestrian sport is the only mixed sport.
True some body types look more elegant but i have you only have to look at the difference between Anky and Isabell to see that body type does not really reflect how effective we are in the saddle or how elegant.
So for me have 'arms like a gibbon and no boobs' and the skies the limit!!!!!


----------



## Rachel_M (14 August 2008)

I agree with regards to the arm length. I spent my youth being incorrectly yelled to shorten my reins and then yelled at again sit back- I can't sit back if you want me to hold the reins at a certain length. It is not the length of rein that is important, it is the contact with the horses mouth. As long as that is maintained instructors shouldn't be so quick to yell for the reins to be shortened and thus causing riders to tip forward.


----------



## Bananaman (14 August 2008)

Hear, hear!

I don't think enough trainers take into account differing rider conformation.
Although only 5' 1", my back to leg ratio is good but I do struggle with the short arm and big boob scenario. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I too, have been told for years to shorten my reins and/or to lower my hands. If I do either my arms straighten, locking the elbow joint, making it impossible to have an elastic contact to the bit.


----------



## Ferdinase514 (14 August 2008)

You can just call me, long arms and no boobs McCoul!! Unfortunately, I do have the long back, arching syndrome....

Interesting thread


----------



## Twiglet (14 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
You can just call me, long arms and no boobs McCoul!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Not really a name that rolls off the tongue though is it?!


----------



## Ferdinase514 (14 August 2008)

Dont mock 
	
	
		
		
	


	





You're just jealous of my flat chest and spaghetti arms


----------



## Governor (14 August 2008)

Lol at some of these self descriptions!

I'd love to know what that study is Kirsty - maybe I could match myself up to a more suitable sport...

I've got monkey arms, minimal boobage (though i'm fine with that, surely they get in the way?!), long legs (for my height) and a short body - this doesn't become apparent until I get on a horse however - causing quite a few trainers to ask why I have/how I manage a 16.3hh when i'm 5ft4.


----------



## SpottedCat (14 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
When teaching riders i find the thing that causes most difficulty for a rider is not so much the leg length but the arm length.
Short arms make things difficult when it comes to the rein length and body position.  

[/ QUOTE ]

YES!! I am 5 foot with short arms on a 16.3 - the number of times I get told to shorten my reins - well, as soon as I do that I either cannot bend my elbows so no chance of an elastic contact, or the poor horse has its head pulled in so tight it cannot breathe! 

I really, really struggle with rein length on the flat - it's fine jumping. I have short legs but that's never been an issue really, except when I was younger and my feet didn't reach over the saddle flaps, and when jumping I use longer spurs because the spur often hits the saddlecloth because I ride pretty short to stay in balance.


----------



## AutumnRose (14 August 2008)

Completely agree with the short arm, big boobs problem. I'm always being told to shorten my reins, bend my arms, not tip forwards and lower my hands.......not all possible!!!!

Think i have now adapted my position and can ride effectively but it took me years and only really happened when i found an instructor who understands i can't do all of the above!!


----------



## wishfulthinking (14 August 2008)

While I don't find my height to be a huge issue (5 foot 2), I don't think I will ever manage to look frightfully elegant compared to my long limbed counterparts.


----------



## avthechav (14 August 2008)

Very hard to say but i reckon pretty much Mark Todd- Although you would think he would be a bit long on the body he rides all shapes of horses across disciplines and whatever the horse does he DOES NOT MOVE!!! I think I need to save up for leg extensions and liposuction!!


----------



## kirstyhen (14 August 2008)

I think it's called something like Kinanthropology, but I really can't remeber!! 

I am 6ft, fairly equal legs and body, I do have big boobs, but I don't find they get in the way, my arms are arm length!  I think in all I'm fairly in proportion, although OH reckons I'm long hip to thigh. My biggest issue is collapsing in the middle, possibly because I'm tall, but I don't know if it's completely to blame!


----------



## lucemoose (14 August 2008)

Im 5'6 and have long legs and the worlds shortest upper body- it really is piddly! Although apparently am too fat to be an ideal rider and to pass my III. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




((


----------



## MissDeMeena (14 August 2008)

As much as Mark Todd is a GOD on a horse, i don't think he has the best body shape!!

Not talking about class or rider, or the way they ride here at all!!  but i'd have to say Mary King! she seems to have the perfect body shape for eventing, she looks good in all 3 phases...

I think i'm pretty lucky.. i mean i hate my body, as every woman does (fat legs) but i'm 5'8 and feel i look good on anything from a 14.2hh to a 17.2hh... i can ride any hight of horse and not look under or over horsed on it 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Am going to be really rude, and post loads of pics.. sorry!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	








  But this post is really interesting to me!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I have loads of pics riding some very different sized horses.. and i don't think i look different on any of them..
I'd be interested if anyone could tell me why!!!

I'll try and keep them all the same.. ie dressage pics..
I think the bottom of my foot is hanging at about the same place on each horse.. even tho there is nearly 2hh between them???

Tiny 15hh WHP, we called him the short fat stuffy pony,  he was very short in the back, he had a hight cert. at 15hh..






16hh TB type, although quite a long framed horse, he's not very "deep through" ie round the girth..






16.3hh, hunter type.. also short in the back, but much deeper through than the one above..


----------



## AutumnRose (14 August 2008)

Thats really intereting MDM. I think your right, you do look similar on each.......I think it's something to do with the right proportions so you can still be the correct shap on any siz/shaped horse although i'm not sure. Some people just do i think..... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





My trainer is similar, at one stage she had a 16.3 IDx and 15.2 TB both of whom she evented and looked very correct on both. I think it also has to do with how natural you are ie your seat and balance. We all know everyone has to work on these to different extents. A lot of pros look good on a range of horses too.


----------



## MissDeMeena (14 August 2008)

I've got another great pic to add.. but it's not online 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Tis of me doing a flat show on my old 14hh WHP, the same hight as i am now, but i don't look any different on him than i do those lot.. Although i would say that on the 14hh i'd probably be riding abit shorter..


----------



## only_me (14 August 2008)

i have a short back, long legs and gibbon arms! and very little in the boob department 
	
	
		
		
	


	





i look the same on horses from 14.2 to 17hh though, and dont look over/under horsed on either!


----------



## MissDeMeena (14 August 2008)

How tall are you??
We should measure everyones body parts for the perfect rider 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 haha


----------



## LEC (14 August 2008)

I am 5'9 though a good height I am too broad and muscular. I think to look elegant on a horse you need that height but with the longer less defined muscles. I struggle as my shoulders are tight and my hips are tight through the way I have built up muscle playing top level sport. But I do have very strong core. I never look elegant. Probably MDM is right with Mary King as the perfect shape.


----------



## only_me (14 August 2008)

im between 5'6 and 5'7 i think 
	
	
		
		
	


	




but i have "rider's thighs and bum" 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 as you can see from my sig


----------



## Chestnut_filly14 (14 August 2008)

Can I just say that at Badminton etc. and other events, it seems the fashion is to lok at short as bloody possible.

 No, think about it. When I went to Badminton I had my Dublin [dubarry rip-off] boots, jeans and a jacket that puffed out, and was elasticated round my middle. I looked short.

 Everyone had the same outfit to be honest, and we all look pretty fetch... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





 There were two girls with their "beaus" were in tweed skirt suits. Looked good, but not quite right. They were in white boots and looked stupid in the sea of Dubarry and Joules. I distinctly heard one of them say "Daddy said yes!" or something.

 This is why the tweed stands are empty and why the Joules stands are heaving.

 Thats obviously a fashion thing, but is that the ideal shape? Short?

Em
x


----------



## madhector (14 August 2008)

Im a bit like you, seem to fit most horses and not look any different, although I am only 5ft 2ish 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Seem to look the same on anything from 14hh to 16.3!


----------



## trefilan (14 August 2008)

Im 5'4'' and i also look pretty similar on things ranging from 13.2hh to 17hh. 
I think i look quite elegant on most things. 
I have riders thighs and have realised from reading this that i have the short arm problem!


----------



## Twiglet (15 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Dont mock 
	
	
		
		
	


	





You're just jealous of my flat chest and spaghetti arms 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I'm going to call you Orangutan McCoul from now on


----------

